# Spark Plugs F/S



## eggor1 (May 19, 2014)

Assorted spark plugs. They are all new. I am closing down my shop and getting rid of excess items.
Prices new ranged from 2.99-4.99
Selling for $ 1.25 ea. ($70.00) picked up or $85.00 shipped.
Champion
(831) UL77V 2 ea. (941) QL77CC 2 ea.
(837) L20V 1ea. (18) RV15YC4 2 ea.
(825) J4C 1 ea. (401) RS12YC 2 ea.

NGK
1ZFR5G 6 ea. BPR6ES 4 ea.
BUHW 4 ea. BP8H-N-10 2 ea.
BUHW-2 2 ea. BKR6EKU 4 ea.
BR6FS 2 ea. BUZHW-2 7 ea.
BR6HS-10 8 ea. BU8H 10 ea.


----------

